# Soap???



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Please pardon my ignorance, but this week was the first time I ever heard that soap is a no-no for cleaning fish tanks. I inherited a work fish from a laid-off coworker, and for three years have washed out his bowl with soap...
I don't use a lot, and I always thoroughly rinse everything. So what does this mean exactly? Why isn't he dead? Does water conditioner treat soap at all?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

No.... It doesn't.

Wow. What a survivor. I wish I could see the look on my own face. My jaw is dropped. 

I suggest getting him a new 'bowl'. ANYTHING that have ever come in contact with soap is not safe for aquarium use. 

Did you use aquarium soap maybe?


----------



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> No.... It doesn't.
> 
> Wow. What a survivor. I wish I could see the look on my own face. My jaw is dropped.
> 
> ...


Nope, I've always used whatever dish soap was on hand. Can you see soap injuries on a fish?

EDIT: Also, is there a product that might help with any soap damage?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Definitely don't use soap anymore, it's highly toxic to fish, and they don't really need it. Rinsing everything with hot water will take care of pretty much any bacteria in the tank that could harm him. It probably wouldn't do any harm to his outsides, but I'm sure his poor gills have taken a beating. But don't feel bad, I did the same thing to my fish tanks before i found out that it was toxic.


----------



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> Definitely don't use soap anymore, it's highly toxic to fish, and they don't really need it. Rinsing everything with hot water will take care of pretty much any bacteria in the tank that could harm him. It probably wouldn't do any harm to his outsides, but I'm sure his poor gills have taken a beating. But don't feel bad, I did the same thing to my fish tanks before i found out that it was toxic.


Is there anything I can use to help heal his gills?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Only time will help. I wouldn't use meds. If he has lived this far, he will heal.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I think he'll be fine, just don't use any soaps or cleaners, and keep the water nice and clean =)


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

rockin3 said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, but this week was the first time I ever heard that soap is a no-no for cleaning fish tanks. I inherited a work fish from a laid-off coworker, and for three years have washed out his bowl with soap...
> I don't use a lot, and I always thoroughly rinse everything. So what does this mean exactly? Why isn't he dead? Does water conditioner treat soap at all?


your fish survived through phosphates, alkaline salts, oxygen-based bleach, surfactants, sodium sillicate and most dish soaps are highly basic......all i can say is wow......


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

wow! Thats a tough one u got there! Make sure u take care of him/her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You did a good job at washing off the soap =)
If he isn't acting ill (lethargic, gasping for breath in and at surface of water, clamped fins, etc) then he should be fine. Just use hot water from now on and you'll be good.


----------



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel awful because I got a second guy this summer and have been doing the same thing. Last week he started eating less and now he is missing a couple scales on his head. He had this tiki hut deco that he completely crams himself in sometimes, so if it wasn't for the not eating I would have thought it was an injury from doing that. I started treating for velvet with Maracide because I thought the gold I see on him must be that, but now I'm thinking maybe it is just his coloring...(I have a photo on the velvet thread I posted). Could this all be soap problems, or would that have just straight out killed him?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

More than likely, it is the soap that's bugging him, but the missing scales are probably from the decor. I bet he'll start acting normally again once he's had a few good water changes without soap =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he'll be fine if you keep the water clean and stop using soap.


----------



## rockin3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, so here are my options. Today was day 3 of a 5 day Maracide course. Should I complete it just to be safe? Or should I change all the water with nonsoap water and stop the Maracide? Or maybe do both?


----------

